# recommend dropper post for 240 lbs rider?



## jrmy_1 (Jul 30, 2014)

I did a quick search and didn't see anything of recent. Got my new 2014 enduro comp 29r coming soon and I'd like to put a dropper post on it. Anything more robust then the other? Was hoping to stay away from hydraulic. I'd run a gravity dropper turbo lp if it were internally routed. Considering the spec command post as it's internal but I hear issues with finding the middle position. Lastly, I hear Thomson is coming out with an internal sometime soon.

How do they compare when used by bigger folk? Any firsthand experiences with the newer models?

Thx!
J


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

I'm 240-250lbs, and have been running a GD Classic for 2-3 years. It just works, and super easy to maintain. 
Wrt cable routing on GD, it's only cosmetic since the mechanism doesn't move.


----------



## jrmy_1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds like the gd is the way to go....just wish it had an internal run like the command post does. I like that the gd has more of a drop for the middle position as well.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

240 using a DOSS here


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

Congratulations on the new bike, would like to see pictures of it once you get it. I really like the enduro.
I am 235 without gear and I have been using a KS Lev for 2 years with no issues. On a Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29. I know it is hydraulic, but I don't think you will have any issues with any of the KS dropper post.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

i'm 270 without gear and running a KS-Lev, with no problems apart from occasional creaking from the saddle mount, which happens to just about everyone. It's pneumatic, not hydraulic and the actuation is excellent. i have the 435mm, 150mm drop version and it has hands down, changed the way i'm able to ride. i love it.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I am 220 without gear and have had no issues with my KS Lev.
I to also have a bit of creaking from the saddle mount but only a minor issue.

I have a buddy of mine who just got a Thomsen and he had to send it in after only a month......I was surprised too!


----------



## butthead (Oct 12, 2005)

I've been using the Command Post for close to a year and a half. I currently weigh 235 and was around 260-270 until the beginning of this year. I haven't had any issues yet. I don't have any problem finding the middle position. I push the saddle down below it slightly and then let it rise back up.


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> It's pneumatic, not hydraulic and the actuation is excellent.


I believe you can say it is both in the fact that it has hydraulic internals, but it also has an air chamber so you can adjust the speed of return.

LEV ? KS | Get Down and Dirty


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

I've been on my KS Integra for a few weeks and it's handling my 230 with no problems yet...

I put a light coat of grease where the seat mount joins the post and that eliminated the creaking that seems to be a common issue.


----------



## WGK108 (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't know if you can find one but I have a 2014 Giant TranceX that came with one. I'm 290 and I haven't had the first issue.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

My bike came with a command post. I was breaking it about every 14 months. First 2 times I paid to fix it. 3rd time I said "hey, this is obviously a manufactured/design error because it keeps failing the same way at the same interval, this should be on you". Specialized said "no". So I said "FU" and bought a Gravity Dropper. I haven't regretted it. Aside from a couple of turns of the collar the first week I rode it it to adjust the release, it has been maintenance and failure free for over 2 years now.


----------



## eobie (Aug 26, 2014)

I weigh 260 and have not a single issue with the KS LEV dropper. Best investment ever. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## letsgo (Apr 12, 2009)

Done the KS, giant droppers and. On have the GD post. Love it. It just works. Don't have to be as gental on it as the others. Super simple, ugly as hell, but it works. Will not be going with any others for the next bike. Do wish they would make one with a larger drop. Have their largest post to the fully extended line so I have the room to make it work. 230#'s. use to take a regular post as a back up if the others failed, but stopped that after getting the GD.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

My Commandpost has been great. It came as stock equipment on my 2011 Enduro. I haven't had any issues finding the middle position, and it has held up under my weight just fine. I haven't used anything else, so I can't compare. But I have no reason to change it out!

Good luck!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

After a crash on a steep downhill yesterday, I am looking at the KS eTen. For the price and decent reviews, I think it is worth a shot.


----------



## eobie (Aug 26, 2014)

eobie said:


> I weigh 260 and have not a single issue with the KS LEV dropper. Best investment ever.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Update. I now weigh 242. KS Dropper failed within 6 months. Specialized command post still works like a charm.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I was shooting the $hit at my LBS and got from them that all dropper post fail.
Does not matter who.
Some have more failures then others but they all go at sometime.
I have had my KS Lev for 2 years now and no problems and I weight 245 with gear, maybe a bit more.
I got a buddy who bought a Thomson and it failed on him in 2 months.........

My 0.02 cents


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Dawgprimo said:


> I was shooting the $hit at my LBS and got from them that all dropper post fail.
> Does not matter who.


Gravity dropper has been around forever; it's surprising that your LBS isn't familiar with them. Ugly and sturdy.

Good work on the weight loss eobie.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

As I said they all fail......
And Yes they are familiar with GD.
I myself am not a big fan of GD but that is not up for discussion........I would have gone with Thomson but I could not get one when I wanted it.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Dawgprimo said:


> As I said they all fail......
> And Yes they are familiar with GD.
> I myself am not a big fan of GD but that is not up for discussion........I would have gone with Thomson but I could not get one when I wanted it.


I've never seen or heard of one failing, what's the story? ...Or do you just dislike them because they're ugly and clunky and have limited adjustments, which are valid complaints.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> After a crash on a steep downhill yesterday, I am looking at the KS eTen. For the price and decent reviews, I think it is worth a shot.


I just completed my first year of owning a KS eTen. The only issues I had happened when the cable hung up keeping the lever from returning completely; which resulted in slow bleed down. Easily fixed but a nuisance at times. Overall, I'm super happy to have a dropper post and it's still working after a full season of agressive riding. I run about 285 with camelback and gear; so it get two thumbs up from this clydesdale!


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

I had two KS Lev seat posts. Neither would extend all the way. Decided to go for reliability and went with a Gravity Dropper. No problems.

They are super simple and reliable. Plus I really like the fact that they have set drop positions. And you can spec where they are when you order the post.


----------



## Raiderdam (Jul 13, 2014)

I am 290 and got me a Thomson elite at Xmas best Invest I have made. I don't gut out of the seat much and I have had no issues


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

250-255ish. no issues with a Specy Command Post, no issues finding the middle position although I've found over time i don't bother with it much


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

210 without gear, I've had two Rockshox Reverbs blow out within a year.


----------

